

El Capitan for developers - Fizzadar
http://pointlessramblings.com/posts/El_Capitan/

======
ratfacemcgee
>"/usr/bin is no longer writeable - not even by the root user. Although
/usr/bin should be left to the OS..."

yeah it sucks that some apps won't work out of the box, but /usr/bin should
only be for apps provided by the OS anyways. OS X 10.11 simply enforces that
best practice.

